# Reparar afinador guitarra BOSS TU-15, potenciómetro preset roto.



## malonso32 (May 26, 2012)

Hola amigos electronicos:

Resulta que tengo un afinador BOSS TU-15 (que amo con locura) , y hace poco por cierto problemilla con el jack de salida de señal me dió por intentar abrir la carcasa.

El caso es que hay un agujero que es para meter un destornillador de relojero y ajustar la aguja de afinación con un mini-potenciómetro preset, pero ignorante de mí pensé que era para un tornillo de la carcasa y metí el destornillador con fuerza y me cargué en mini-potenciómetro.

El afinador se alimenta bien con 2 pilas de 1,5 volts o un adaptador de 9 volts.

La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Alguien sabe de cuantos Kohms tiene que ser el potenciómetro preset para poder calibrar la aguja?

Compré uno del tamaño del original (unos 6 mm de diámetro), se tiene que soldar en posición horizontal con 3 patillas, para poder calibrar con el destornillador puesto en vertical, pero como si nada. En la bolsa sólo pone 472, no los Kohms. que tiene.

Una vez leí en un foro que para calibar un vúmetro de aguja hacía falta uno de 10Kohm. así que supongo que deberá estar entre 1 y 10 kohms.

Por favor ¿Alguien me podría indicar el valor del potenciómetro que necesito? ¿Alguien sabe de alguna tienda de componentes de electrónica en Madrid donde lo pueda comprar (cada vez hay menos tiendas de estas)?

Gracias a todos y mucha salud.


----------



## pepin2 (May 26, 2012)

En los potenciometros suele poner el valor que tiene.En tu caso parece ser que el que has comprado es de 4700 ohmios ( 4 primera cifra, 7 segunda cifra y 7 el numero de ceros ).
 Mira el potenciometro del afinador y verifica el valor que tiene.
Un saludo.


----------



## miguelus (May 26, 2012)

pepin2 dijo:


> En los potenciometros suele poner el valor que tiene.En tu caso parece ser que el que has comprado es de 4700 ohmios ( 4 primera cifra, 7 segunda cifra y 7 el numero de ceros ).
> Mira el potenciometro del afinador y verifica el valor que tiene.
> Un saludo.





Ojo pepin2, te corrijo... _7 el numero de ceros_... 
Has querido decir... 2 el número de ceros 

Valor final 4K7 o 4700Ω

Sal U2


----------



## malonso32 (May 26, 2012)

A ver muchísimas gracias a los dos por las aclaraciones. Entonces lo que yo he comprado hemos quedado que es de 4,7Kohm. ¿No? Ahora la pregunta del millón, en el pote antíguo había una tapilla metálica con una cruceta para el destornillador (como si fuera una arandela), creo que venía un número super minúsculo, creo que ni con lupa se podía leer, el caso es que he perdido la tapilla esa, y no tengo ni idea ni idea del valor del preset de marras.

Con los 4,7K la aguja queda "muerta" es decir como si hubiera desmontado del todo el preset ¿Creeis que debo aumentar la resistencia a por lo menos 10K? ¿Sabe alguien exactamente el valor de la resistencia del preset para este afinador, con los datos de la alimentación, 2 pilas de 1,5 volts. o un adaptador de 9 volts?

Os estoy muy agradecido a todos. (El afinador funciona, gracias a que tiene unos led que cuando se encienden los dos es que la nota está afinada, además da un pitido cuando consigues la frecuencia deseada, pero lo de la agujilla mola y me da pena que no funcione).


----------



## pepin2 (May 26, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Ojo pepin2, te corrijo... _7 el numero de ceros_...
> Has querido decir... 2 el número de ceros
> 
> Valor final 4K7 o 4700Ω
> ...





Correcto miguelus, perdon por el lapsus


----------



## Guitarmaniaco (May 30, 2012)

sacá el que tiene y medilo.


----------



## malonso32 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mejor sigo con el que tengo y cuando ahorre me compro otro.

Voy a probar con uno de 10K y os cuento a ver que tal me ha ido.

Gracias.


----------



## malonso32 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nada con 10K, como si nada,no hace resistencia.

Voy a hacer el ultimo intento con uno de 100K. Si no me funciona a ahorrar para comprar otro.


----------



## malonso32 (Jun 11, 2012)

He probado con 100K y tampoco se consigue nada no hace resitencia, estoy desesperado......


----------



## malonso32 (Jun 15, 2012)

Por ultimo he probado con uno de >400K y nada.....

Así que me compro uno en Ebay de segunda mano y a tomar vientos.


----------



## Guitarmaniaco (Jul 25, 2012)

malonso32 pudiste arreglarlo???


Si no pudiste te dejo una ayuda,
creo que lo que te cargaste es un TRIMPOT, o sea un pequeño potenciometro que se ajusta con un destornillador, se ve así: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Entonces podrías sacarlo, desoldarlo de la placa del afinador, y abrir el minipote completamente para medir directo la resistencia, la pista, de punta a punta, con un tester, y vas a tener el valor de ese trimpot, solo quedaría que compres uno igual y listo, hay mucha variedad de ellos en marcas y valores.

Ojala puedas arreglarlo porque es uno de los mejores afinadores que existen.


----------



## malonso32 (Jul 29, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta:

Efectivamente es un potenciómetro preset similar al de la foto, solo que es muy pequeño de unos 6 mm de diámetro y va puesto en horizontal.

No he podido medir la resistencia del original por que lo he perdido y además no tengo tester.

Por otro lado como he probado con varios potes, la placa está llena de resina y ya no suelda el estaño en la misma. Una vez leí en un foro que con alcohol se limpia y es cierto pero no queda bien del todo, a lo mejor el Flux da mejor resultado.

Total que compré un BOSS TU-12, modelo anterior al TU-15 y el preset de calibración que trae pone que es de 222K (un valor algo raro).

En fín que al final me he comprado un afinador de estos de pinza, que para tocar en directo parece más práctico.

El TU-15 lo he puesto finalmente en subasta en Ebay, funciona todo menos la aguja, o sea que se puede afinar, e incluso si eres entendio en electrónica quizá puedas arreglarlo. La carcasa está un poco tocada de tanto abrirlo y cerrarlo, una cara está pintada con purpurina y hay un pequeño roto junto los jacks hembra de entrada y salida.

Te dejo el enlace por si te interesase pujar por el:

http://www.ebay.es/itm/110926934043?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Saludos y gracias otra vez.


----------



## Guitarmaniaco (Ago 13, 2012)

bueno

al menos lo pudiste vender en 2 euros... jeje
algo es algo, 
saludos.


----------

